# Cosa rara: como sacar el ruido de el fan a la fuente



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

hola, a ver si lo entienden.
puede ser que este tipo haya sacado el fan de la fuente de PC y haya hecho una refrigeracion CON AGUA !!!!!! 
toda una tuberia como de una casa el loco este .

o estoy entendiendo mal .

http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=105578&page=5


yo me dedico a la electricidad y a la electronica...... vaya y pase, pero el drama se da cuando uno se dedica a cosas muy distintas, como en este caso fontaneria y computacion.....


y ano escucha mas el ruidito de los fans..................

pero si de la bomba de agua, y las tuberias mandando liquido


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2011)

Efectiamente, ese post es bastante viejo, yo era usuario de hard-h2o en ese tiempo y vi el post de Tessen. En esa época la refrigeración liquida era algo bastante nuevo, hoy en día es muy común.
Muchas empresas en el mundo comercializan los bloques para que cualquier usuario pueda adquirirlos y colocarlos en su pc.

Por cierto esa refrigeración además de usar bomba fue calculada para que funcione pasivamente aprovechando las corrientes convectivas del agua.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

pero.........una pinchadurita de nada te puede hacer un desastre.

encima veo que se manda toda una tuberia y ademas radiador...........monstruo.

para eso uso un disipador bestia, digamso requete aleteado y de 5 veces la superficie de el comun y listo, ya tenes disipacion natural sin fan.
y si algun componente aun no puede, que lo cambio, si igual se desmonto todo .
los diodos de 10 amper le pongo de 20 y asi el resto, como dije, disipadores para que guarde, y no necesitas eso.

la verdad , .......por molestarle 2 ventiladores ridiculos se mando eso ..........me parece una brutada, una locura.

no te digo que hacer circular agua sea malo, todo lo contrario, es el mejor refrigerante, pero las fuentes de PC no necesitan eso.

la verdad que se paso el loco con la fontaneria 


y decime dano:
lo que se usa de PC, el fluido circulante es agua ?? o algo especial, cuando se usa (por que me decis que si se usa) .


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2011)

En realidad la refrigeración líquida surge como una necesidad en las computadoras, cuando uno tiene 2 tarjetas de video 4 memorias, 1 procesador 2 discos mas la fuente, y si es necesario pasarse al agua, el ruido realmente es alto.

Como todo en la vida cuando uno compra un auto rápido, realmente despues de probarlo un rato se da cuenta que sería mejor si fuera más rápido que stock, entonces como en un auto las pcs tambien se pueden tunear, en este caso overclockear.
Ésto no se aleja mucho de un simil mecánico ganas velocidad a costa de temperatura (Otra razón por las cuales se usan refrigeraciones líquidas) y desgaste alto de los componentes.
Actualmente la vida de uso de una computadora es tan corta que el factor de desgaste no se tiene en cuenta.

Efectivamente Fernando se usa agua como refrigerante, agua destilada.

En realidad la refrigeración por agua es el comienzo, despues se sigue son circuitos mixtos como waterchillers, finalizando como refrigeraciones cambio de fase - direct die en cascada.


Una vez que se llega al direct die, la contienda sigue para lograr el 0K (absoluto) y obtener beneficios de la superconducción. Acá es cuando ves esas fotos de procesadores trabajando a 7Ghz y cosas por el estilo.

Es un tema muy interesante, una cosa lleva a la otra y cuando te das cuenta terminás gastando mucha guita en algo que no se si vale la pena. Indirectamente es como un vicio aunque no lo parezca
Yo hasta waterchillers llegué...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2011)

He visto sistemas de estos que usan el mismo refrigerante que utilizan los autos, ese verde que parece mutageno.

Yo he tenido la tentación de diseñar uno usando alcohol, una bomba y un peltier, pero entro en panico al tener en cuenta la posibilidad de una fuga y dañe mi PC  ademas me encanta el ruido de los fans a toda velocidad, lo veo como el ruido de un auto bien potente


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 14, 2011)

Qué pedazo de bestia!!! jajaja

Qué habrán querido inventar...por dios...para quitar el ruido del ventiladorcito basta con lubricarlo

Y por otro lado: yo creia que si no funcionaban los coolers la fuente no encendía directamente...a modo de protección

debe pasar lo mismo con la placa madre...asi que supongo que ademas de las cañerías hay que retocar los circuitos 

pero bueno

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> por dios...para quitar el ruido del ventiladorcito basta con lubricarlo


Supongo que el ruido a que se refieren es al que crea la turbulencia del aire, aunque solo pasa cuando los fan son de altas RPM


DJ DRACO dijo:


> Y por otro lado: yo creia que si no funcionaban los coolers la fuente no encendía directamente...a modo de protección


No se las demas, pero en mi HP si desconecto uno de los FAN me da una alerta en el BIOS y no arranca hasta que solucione el problema.

P.D.: Te ves raro sin el avatar del esqueleto verde


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 14, 2011)

si, lo sé...tal vez deba volver mi amigo el esqueleto


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Qué pedazo de bestia!!! jajaja
> 
> Qué habrán querido inventar...por dios...para quitar el ruido del ventiladorcito basta con lubricarlo
> 
> ...


 
ven. , esos son simples y correctos conceptos ....
por eso no comprendo toda al fontaneria.


ademas que ver esos caños que pasaban incluso por la mother, por la cabeza de el micro...................

A VER ..VAMOS DE CERO:
para mi si diseñaste algo que requiere una refrigeracion formzada tremenda (como este caso ) es que esta MAL DISEÑADO.
siempre podes poner componentes de mas potencia o disipador mas grande.
en el caso de el enlace que puse y inicio todo la cosa era una fuente que fue diseñada para trabajar con las csoas comunes, asi que pasar a semejante fontaneria fue una exageracion que no tenia gollete.

en una fuente de PC tenemos:
diodos varios y schotkli, que si son de 10 amper bien facil conseguis de 20 y le pones disipador mas grande en vez de el que traen.

los T . NPN sabes como poner mas grandes, tranquilamente , y el mos fet igual.

y eso por que no te estoy diciendo que se deje de joder y compre una fuente mas grande y santo remedio.

y si le jode el ruido de el fan , por que no pone la fuente un poco mas lejos, quizas tenga en la cabeza la cpu .....es solo extender cables, que puede hacer extenciones de varios metros con cable de buena seccion para no tener caida.

en fin............fontaneria para eso !!!!!!!!!, es .....................


ahora si queremso hablar de fontaneria para refrigerar algo , bueno, puede ser , no lo niego, supongamso que tennemso un circuito que usa 10 o 12 semiconductores de potencia y la cosa se va a la miercoles cuando quiero usar de un escalon de pontencia mayor, digamos que me salen una fortuna o que no se consiguen, y bueno , esa refrigeracion es valida.
pues que rediseño, y todo lo que necesita ser refrigerado asi va a un buen disipador y el agua pasa bien cerca por atras.
pero meterse en la cpu  ??????? caños por todos lados !!!!!!!! 
es una desproporcion descomunal , no.............mas bien es UN CIRCO, por que esos caños fluo ....es eso : UN CIRCO .


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ven. , esos son simples y correctos conceptos ....
> por eso no comprendo toda al fontaneria.
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que no comprendés lo que le piden a esas pcs, estamos hablando de que una pc de esas se le está exigiendo al menos 1/3 mas de velocidad, bastante mas tensión en la junturas del procesador. Ésto no es como la electrónica común que es ponerle un disipador mas grande y listo, aca el disipador mas grande directamente no entra...
Los cambios de temperatura en las junturas cambian las carácteristicas de los procesadores por eso es otra razón por lo cual se usa refrigeración líquida, el agua tiende a tomar una temperatura de equilibrio donde no varía mas de unos pocos grados entre full carga y idle.

En la época que fue armado ese sistema existian los procesadores Presscot que marcaron toda una era en disipación.

Por cierto, sobre la fuente es solo un extra, refrigerarla por agua es lo mismo que por aire, generalmente si se tiene toda la refrigeración por agua armada compras un bloque para la fuente y refrigeras la fuente por agua logrando las características anteriores mencionadas.


No se si leiste mi post anterior...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

si, lo lei, pero no entendia muchos terminos de lso que ponias, y ni los busque, me dio la impresion de que encontraria como respuesta terminos aun mas raros.
se ve que es un ambiente "especial" , como lso tipos esos que se tiran en paracaidas sobre una montaña para caer con los esquies puestos sobre la ladera .

un poquitin extremos


para que veas que si estuve leyendo y buscando


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si, lo lei, pero no entendia muchos terminos de lso que ponias, y ni los busque, me dio la impresion de que encontraria como respuesta terminos aun mas raros.
> se ve que es un ambiente "especial" , como lso tipos esos que se tiran en paracaidas sobre una montaña para caer con los esquies puestos sobre la ladera .
> 
> un poquitin extremos



En realidad no tanto, es muy parecido a las carreras de auto solo que en vez de un auto tenés tenes una PC, claramente de esto hay competencias donde se paga mucho dinero...

No es el caso del link que pusiste vos, esa refrigeración es buena pero recién la base de la pirámide, como todo por algún lado hay que empezar..


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

mira esto, parece serio ..... y ya no estamos en la base de la piramide :


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> mira esto, parece serio ..... y ya no estamos en la base de la piramide :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtufuXLvOok&feature=player_embedded



En realidad es lo mismo, solo que en vez de refrigerar puntos exactos de la pc, la refrigerás toda, igualmente vas a necesitar un intercambiador de calor Aceite-aire, en ese caso parece ser el burbujeador, lo cual claramente es de muy poca capacidad.

Aca tenes mas informacion y fotos sobre la seriedad del asunto. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?215573-5-Stage-Cascade-Made-in-Germany-!/page21


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2011)

Refrigeración líquida...
 Prefiero ventiladores de gran diámetro y bajas rpm´s


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Refrigeración líquida...
> Prefiero ventiladores de gran diámetro y bajas rpm´s


la bandeja que uso para mi laptop tiene uno de esos y a mi parecer, yo "soplo" mas fuerte que ese fan, si por mi fuera le pusiera una de estas:


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2011)

Un fan de 140mm a 1200rpm´s no suena mucho y lanza bastante "aigre" Claro, siendo para desktop


----------



## Tavo (Ago 14, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Una vez que se llega al direct die, la contienda sigue para lograr el 0K (absoluto) y obtener beneficios de la superconducción. Acá es cuando ves esas fotos de procesadores trabajando a *7Ghz* y cosas por el estilo...


  


Dano dijo:


> Es un tema muy interesante, una cosa lleva a la otra y cuando te das cuenta terminás gastando mucha guita en algo que no se si vale la pena. Indirectamente es como un vicio aunque no lo parezca
> Yo hasta waterchillers llegué...


*No dá...*  

Sos un cerebro andante!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salute!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2011)

Es simple... la persona que requiere refrigeracion liquida es por que se encuentra al borde de la tecnologia actual, esta usando el procesador mas rapido que pudo encontrar y le quiere sacar ese 30% extra que puede dar si se refrigera adecuadamente, es como añadirle un oxido nitroso a un carro, excedes las capacidades para las cuales fue diseñado originalmente... siempre y cuando se tomen las debidas precauciones es seguro y se puede hacer


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

no hay forma de poner 2 procesadores en // o algo asi ???? 

hacer trabajar 2 o 3 maquinas para obtener un rendimiento mayor.
si no tenes problemas de dinero, podes comprar 2 maquinas de ultima generacion .........pero no se si es posible hacerlas trabajar asi.

y luego, por otro lado, no hay "servidores" , no son maquinas para empresas ?? de mas poder que cualquier hogareña ??? 

ojo, pregunto, yo ni idea.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> la persona que requiere refrigeracion liquida es por que se encuentra al borde de la tecnologia actual, esta usando el procesador mas rapido que pudo encontrar y le quiere sacar ese 30% extra que puede dar si se refrigera adecuadamente, es como añadirle un oxido nitroso a un carro, excedes las capacidades para las cuales fue diseñado originalmente...


A mi server nunca le puse esas cosas, solo fans de altas RPMs, en total eran 6 (uno para cada procesador (2), el de la tarjeta de video, el de la fuente, y 2 mas en el chasis, claro, esa cosa sonaba como jet en pleno vuelo  aunque no me molestaba para nada el ruido...



fernandob dijo:


> no hay forma de poner 2 procesadores en // o algo asi ????


Si la hay, hay tarjetas madre que permiten instalar 2 procesadores, por ejemplo la tarjeta madre del server que tuve hasta hace poco usaba 2 y cada uno de ellos eran un 2.66Ghz Quad core.




 


fernandob dijo:


> y luego, por otro lado, no hay "servidores" , no son maquinas para empresas ?? de mas poder que cualquier hogareña ???


El termino "servidor" es mas algo de software que de hardware, pudiera hacer un servidor con una maquina "comun" dependiendo de mis necesidades, ahora en mi caso, tuve un equipo que el hardware decia que era un server, sin embargo lo usaba para todo lo que usaría una maquina para el hogar, solo que sumamente mas rapido


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no hay forma de poner 2 procesadores en // o algo asi ????
> 
> hacer trabajar 2 o 3 maquinas para obtener un rendimiento mayor.
> si no tenes problemas de dinero, podes comprar 2 maquinas de ultima generacion .........pero no se si es posible hacerlas trabajar asi.
> ...



Entre mas procesadores tienes que usar ventiladores mas grandes, lo cual es muy ineficiente en un espacio reducido con cables estorbando, es muchisimo mas eficiente usar efriamiento liquido, y creeme que quien usa enfriamiento liquido tambien usa mothers de varios procesadores... y tarjetas de video muy avanzadas...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 14, 2011)

yo diria que es como una filia a cosas "mas" asi que no es lo mismo dos que uno potente, como en la analogia de los autos, siempre querras uno mas potente y sacarle la mayor eficiencia posible...


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo diria que es como una filia a cosas "mas" asi que no es lo mismo dos que uno potente, como en la analogia de los autos, *siempre querras uno mas potente y sacarle la mayor eficiencia* posible...



¿POTENTE? ¿EFICIENCIA?

¿DE QUÉ ESTÁN HABLANDO?

Son solo consideraciones particulares de cada cual. Recuerden al tío Albert: Todo es relativo.

Los fans de los juegos se compran una máquina de US$ 3.000,- con una video card de US$ 120,- y allí pretender correr RedAlert o algo similar. Luego se dan cuenta que requieren una Video Card de US$ 3.000,- y que un CPU de US$ 1.000,-es más que suficiente, que la mayoría de los juegos lo que requieren es tarjeta de video y poca PC. Y, lo último, después que adquieren un acorazado, no pasan del segundo nivel del juego porque la máquina, se vuelve insuperable.

Denle un vistazo a temas cómo el control remoto de los aviones sin piloto, donde se requiere manejo de datos, video, sonido, GPS, posicionadores, etc., a tiempo real y se darán cuenta de lo que significan eficiencia, velocidad, precisión y potencia.

Hace unos años atrás, en una revista, venía un tema que decía "Computadora en el Freezer". A primera vista parecía que la compu se calentaba demasiado, pero la realidad de aquel tema resultó ser muy distinta. Se trataba de reducir la resistencia específica de los conductores para evitar las perdidas debidas al decremento de la conductáncia. Y no hablaban de un freezer común, de los que llevan la temperatura a -10º, se hablaba de Cero Absoluto (-273º C) en atmósfera de nitrógeno. Tampoco era para jugar más rápido al RedAlert, se los aseguro.

Así que, Fernando, no trates de entender el porqué. Realmente no parece haber un porque. ¿Para qué queremos una máquina core5? Si todo lo que hacemos, la mayoría, es usar Word y/o el navegador, el messanger. Pero así somos, compramos un porta-aviones y nos maremos en cubierta, y volar un avíon pues... Ni hablar.

Saludos:


----------



## Tavo (Ago 15, 2011)

Está muy interesante el tema, me gusta que opinen varios de ustedes, que saben un montón.

Yo les quiero hace una consulta: Tenía pensado de acá a un tiempo comprarme una nueva PC, bah, nunca tuve ninguna "respetable", tengo mi primer PC con windows 98, menos de 1Ghz de procesador, pero ahí está andando.
En este momento me manejo en el foro y eso con una Netbook, bastante "linda" (por dentro).

Al punto, yo quiero tener una PC confiable, que no se tilde, que responda rápido y que sea eficiente.
No me interesan en absoluto los juegos, nunca me hice "adicto", y no creo que me interesen. Me interesa mucho el Audio, es más, me interesaría poder montarme un mini estudio de grabación en casa. Algo medianamente serio..

Había pensado en un buen procesador y una buena RAM. Algo como un Core I5 y 1Gb de RAM como mínimo... Lo que si, toca invertir serio en una buena placa de Audio.

No estoy muy avanzado en el tema, verán, se lo justo y necesario, pero no estaría mal que me echen una mano al asunto, jeje. 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Está muy interesante el tema, me gusta que opinen varios de ustedes, que saben un montón.
> 
> Yo les quiero hace una consulta: Tenía pensado de acá a un tiempo comprarme una nueva PC, bah, nunca tuve ninguna "respetable", tengo mi primer PC con windows 98, menos de 1Ghz de procesador, pero ahí está andando.
> En este momento me manejo en el foro y eso con una Netbook, bastante "linda" (por dentro).
> ...



Pues, no se... La charla iría más acorde en En subforo correspondiente. Pero si querés, nomás aquí le damos duro.

Sería bueno que esperaras a AMD con su nueva oleada de FX series. Quizás no serán un Core i7 990X pero como nos tiene acostumbrados AMD, podrán ser la mejor selección Precio/Rendimiento.

(Bahhh, Que cosas que digo, un Athlon X2, MB 880G, 4Gb DDR3 y GTS450 para ir lindos)


----------



## Tavo (Ago 15, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues, no se... La charla iría más acorde en En subforo correspondiente...



Tenés razón Tacato. Se me ocurrió ponerlo por acá porque estaban hablando del tema...



> Pero si querés, nomás aquí le damos duro.


Sería interesante recibir opiniones de gente sabia como ustedes... 



> Sería bueno que esperaras a AMD con su nueva oleada de FX series. Quizás no serán un Core i7 990X pero como nos tiene acostumbrados AMD, podrán ser la mejor selección Precio/Rendimiento.


Mmm, por el momento no me persigo mucho con el precio, porque no soy yo quien va a pagar la compu: Es un regalo que me tenían pendiente...  Ñaca-ñaca... 

Tendré que averiguar más información sobre placas de sonido, algo estuve leyendo sobre una Maya44 pero tendré que seguir leyendo para ponerme al día con estos temas... 

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2011)

¿Es necesario tanto chancho por el sonido?

Una tarjeta de Sonido OnBoard de hoy en día es suficiente para el Humano Común. Lo demás es "Adorno".
Pero, si hablamos de tarjetas de sonido para sistemas profesionales, ese es otro cantar.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Ago 15, 2011)

Bueno, como has leído, mi intensión era hacer un mini estudio de grabación, medio decente... Mmm, por ahí se me ocurre que las tarjetas de sonido integradas no son de lo mejor, por eso pensé en una buena tarjeta... 

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Es necesario tanto chancho por el sonido?


Si como dice Tavo, necesita una tarjeta de audio para un mini estudio, el audio integrado no es el mejor, a la hora de editar detalles te toparas con una cantidad de ruidos raros imposibles de eliminar.

Particularmente te recomiendo que uses por lo minimo una Creative Audigy Platium, ahora si quieres algo mas profesional debes pensar en Yamaha o Lexicon...


----------



## Tavo (Ago 15, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si como dice Tavo, necesita una tarjeta de audio para un mini estudio, el audio integrado no es el mejor, a la hora de editar detalles te toparas con una cantidad de ruidos raros imposibles de eliminar.
> 
> Particularmente te recomiendo que uses por lo minimo una Creative Audigy Platium, ahora si quieres algo mas profesional debes pensar en Yamaha o Lexicon...



Gracias por la sugerencia!   Que otra cosa se te ocurre que podría tener?
Quizá una fuente de alimentación de 1Kw?? 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2011)

Yo siento (Yo) que para oír música de una manera normal y silvestre, con un par de monitores Hi-Fi sigue siendo suficiente el sonido integrado. Una tarjeta solamente será un plus que no sabemos si lo estaremos aprovechando completamente.
De antemano, si se requiere ese plus. Algo parecido a esto no estaría mal:
http://www.asus.com/Multimedia/Audio_Cards/Xonar_H6/
Y de ahí, Creative tiene una serie llamada X-fi o parecido. Hasta la gama Baja anda muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Es simple... la persona que requiere refrigeracion liquida es por que se encuentra al borde de la ................


 
de la que ????????


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> .......................................


....................................


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2011)

necesito tiempo para armarlo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> necesito tiempo para armarlo



Claro, claro!
XD


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2011)

ya vas a ver con los años, las cosas se hacen mas espaciadas y tenes qe tomarte tu tiempo .

y a veces encima ................para nada.......


----------



## Dano (Ago 16, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Está muy interesante el tema, me gusta que opinen varios de ustedes, que saben un montón.
> 
> Yo les quiero hace una consulta: Tenía pensado de acá a un tiempo comprarme una nueva PC, bah, nunca tuve ninguna "respetable", tengo mi primer PC con windows 98, menos de 1Ghz de procesador, pero ahí está andando.
> En este momento me manejo en el foro y eso con una Netbook, bastante "linda" (por dentro).
> ...



Para audio al menos arranca con 4Gb, de ahí para arriba.

Sobre la interface de audio es simple la cosa, tenes lo economico y lo pro.

Lo economico es una Delta1010LT de M-Audio que anda a menos de 300 obamas 8 in 8out mas digitales.

La opcion cara es la de las grandes ligas, estamos hablando me marcas como RME, por menos de 1k de obamas no la hacés... igual si te interesa te comento.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 16, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo siento (Yo) que para oír música de una manera normal y silvestre, con un par de monitores Hi-Fi sigue siendo suficiente el sonido integrado.


Abaro ¬¬' 





Tacatomon dijo:


> Una tarjeta solamente será un plus que no sabemos si lo estaremos aprovechando completamente.


Eso si, si solo quieres algo para escuchar musica, o peor, escuchar reggaeton, para que @#&* necesitaría una tarjeta de sonido? 


Tacatomon dijo:


> De antemano, si se requiere ese plus. Algo parecido a esto no estaría mal:
> http://www.asus.com/Multimedia/Audio_Cards/Xonar_H6/
> Y de ahí, Creative tiene una serie llamada X-fi o parecido. Hasta la gama Baja anda muy bien.


Excelentes opciones, hay otra marca que tambien está dando la talla que es Auzentech, este es la modelo Bravura:






Dano dijo:


> Para audio al menos arranca con 4Gb, de ahí para arriba.
> 
> Sobre la interface de audio es simple la cosa, tenes lo economico y lo pro.
> 
> ...


 Ya eso son las ligas mayores! Aunque la M-Audio Delta 44 se consigue por 80 obamas


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2011)

Me agradan los modelos en los cuales puedes remplazar los Operacionales. Esa "Bravura" se ve muy Sexy XD


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esa "Bravura" se ve muy Sexy XD


perdonen el off, off topic, pero, hoy me hiciste la noche con la frace tacato....


----------



## Tavo (Ago 17, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Para audio al menos arranca con 4Gb, de ahí para arriba.


Vos creés que es necesario tanto Gustavo? 
Yo creía que como era audio, con "poca" RAM iba a andar bien...  (pensaba hasta 2Gb).


Dano dijo:


> Sobre la interface de audio es simple la cosa, tenes lo economico y lo pro.


Mmm, no entiendo, vos decís una interface entre los instrumentos y la placa de sonido...?
Ajá, no lo había pensado...  

Hasta el momento venía haciendo puras "chanchadas", conectando la guitarra y micrófono directamente a la placa, y con el Cool Edit Pro mezclando pistas... No es de lo mejor, pero los resultados son satisfactorios! 
Hice unos sencillos no más, muy simples, nada profesional... 


Dano dijo:


> Lo economico es una Delta1010LT de M-Audio que anda a menos de 300 obamas 8 in 8out mas digitales.


Gracias por la info, voy a averiguar! 


Dano dijo:


> La opcion cara es la de las grandes ligas, estamos hablando me marcas como RME, por menos de 1k de obamas no la hacés... *igual si te interesa te comento.*


Si Gustavo, me interesa! Comentá cuando quieras! 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Vos creés que es necesario tanto Gustavo?
> Yo creía que como era audio, con "poca" RAM iba a andar bien...  (pensaba hasta 2Gb).
> 
> Mmm, no entiendo, vos decís una interface entre los instrumentos y la placa de sonido...?
> ...



Y luego? ¿Ya no hay presupuesto?  Ahhh, ya se, Pillín, estás esperando a los FX-Series 



Helminto G. dijo:


> perdonen el off, off topic, pero, hoy me hiciste la noche con la frace tacato....



Como fiel Seguidor del Hardware chomputacional, hay que reconocer ciertos "Detalles" y/o Curvas pistas, componentes, pcb´s ...


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Vos creés que es necesario tanto Gustavo?
> Yo creía que como era audio, con "poca" RAM iba a andar bien...  (pensaba hasta 2Gb).
> 
> Mmm, no entiendo, vos decís una interface entre los instrumentos y la placa de sonido...?
> ...



En lo pro pro, la interface se divide en dos, tenés la parte que une la pc con los datos digitales y la parte que convierte la señal analógica en digital.

La tarjeta a usar en la pc es variada, pero siempre cara, por estos lados anda arriba de los 1000 dólares (24in 24out) por ejemplo una RME 9652 (que es una de las mas chicas (profesionales) que saca RME).

En el caso de ésta tarjeta en particular, las entradas por donde ingresa el audio digitalizado van a ser ADAT (hay otro tipo de interfaces conversiones, multiplexaciones , AES/EBU MADI)

En el caso del ADAT proviene de Alesis que mejoró y hizo masivo el uso de grabaciones digitales multipistas sobre cintas VHS. Basicamente diseñó un producto bueno bonito y barato.

En la actualidad se sustituyó el cassette (usaban cassettes VHS) por la interface que une el audio digital con la PC.
El formato ADAT , el concepto de funcionamiento y digitalización es el mismo desde cuando se creó, ya pasaron más de 20 años desde su creación y se sigue usando.

En fin, como norma los dateadores tienen 8 in 8 out analógicas, en el caso de la RME 9652 tiene 3 in/out adat que se conectan por fibra óptica, dando un total de 24 in 24 out simultaneas con una latencia bajísima.

La RME ofrece gran compatibilidad para hacer trabajar varias tarjetas en simultaneo como una sola, por eso es bastante preferida en estudios pro. 

Los ADAT se pueden comprar a varias empresas, Behringer en su tiempo sacó un ADAT que hoy en día es muy buscado lo pagan +200 dólares usados, la calidad es excelente de lo mejorcito que a sacado Behringer (Ésto no lo afirmo solo yó).

Con 1600 Obamas te hacés de 24in 24out.


----------

